

Ask HN: What is the best way to find a job in Bay Area? - 31reasons

I am an iOS Developer in Los Angeles. I am thinking of moving to Bay Area if I get a job there. What is the best approach to finding a job there ? What is the &quot;entry-level&quot; place to live ?<p>Unfortunately I don&#x27;t have a large social network to rely on and sites like Dice.com are infested with Cybercoders and other job farms.<p>Any advice &#x2F; help is appreciated.
======
alanchavez
If you don't have a large professional (not social) network, then you must
start building one.

Have you tried

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs)
??

That's how I found my dream job! and I'm hunted by in-house recruiters all the
time, so I'd say that's a good place to start.

When I registered, it required an invitation, if it stills requires one, shoot
me an email (see my profile) and I'll happily send one your way.

~~~
31reasons
Hey there is no email in your profile, but yeah please send me the invite.
Thank you!

~~~
signed0
Here is a link to sign up for Stack Overflow Careers:
[http://bit.ly/14P2rbs](http://bit.ly/14P2rbs)

~~~
31reasons
Awesome! thank you.

------
eimieimi
My friend used Crashpad to find a nice roomie and place in downtown SF, he
loves it as he was able to expand his network immediately
([http://www.gocrashpad.com/](http://www.gocrashpad.com/)). You should first
figure out where your job will be as commute options vary like bus, train,
cycling or car. For jobs try Whitetruffle (www.whitetruffle.com), lots of iOS
dev jobs in SF/Bay and NY. It directly introduces you to the hiring source if
you are a match for the job. Good luck!

~~~
31reasons
Thank you!

------
jkaykin
I am running an iOS hiring event on Thursday, would love it if you joined:
[http://iosdcsf.eventbrite.com](http://iosdcsf.eventbrite.com)

If you can't make this one, no problem, there will be more. Good luck!

~~~
31reasons
Thanks. the company list seems pretty small, may be next time :)

~~~
jkaykin
I really want to keep this event small and personal, this isn't a generic
hiring event. Nevertheless, you are in LA, so that's completely
understandable.

